
10 very good reasons to stop using JavaScript (2013) - b44rd
https://www.leaseweb.com/labs/2013/07/10-very-good-reasons-to-stop-using-javascript/
======
megaman22
The only part of this that seems obviously wrong would be point 8 -
(unfortunately) JavaScript has not gone the way of applets or Flash. Yet...

------
leonqli
If stop using js, then TypeScript, WebAssembly or other alternatives?

